
Ask HN: Why Is the Favicon a Dog? - crehn
Screenshot: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.postimg.cc&#x2F;BQrJkj0L&#x2F;BE5-A3-D9-E-4-B41-4-E44-A34-B-905983-AFA523.jpg
======
greenyoda
Something strange is happening with your browser. The favicon for HN is the
orange YCombinator logo - the same one that you see next to "Hacker News" at
the top of the page.

Here's a direct link to HN's favicon:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/favicon.ico](https://news.ycombinator.com/favicon.ico)

Maybe if you clear your cache and re-load the page you'll get the right icon.

